# Virus greift um sich .....



## Dorschdiggler (25. Mai 2005)

.... oder wie bekommen wir die Strandläufer vom Strand wech  |kopfkrat 

Eins vorweg...... Heute gab's eine "echte Entjungferung".....
Hatte  MichaelB vorher schonmal ein paar Minuten im Belly gesessen, und sogar schon die Rute vom Belly geschwungen, so hatten wir es heute mit einem totalen "Greenhorn" zu tun....
aber der Reihe nach.....

Gegen 18:00 Uhr machte der "Schlottertor" sich todesmutig lächelnd bereit....
(entweder er schauspielert wirklich so gut, oder aber die Angst war nur vorgetäuscht. -> *Zitat * : *"Wir werden sterben"...oder...."kannst Du die Brecher sehen?"......*







Nun ja.....frisch ans Werk.......Reppi war da schon etwas gelassener....






Aber nun zu unserer heutigen "Hauptperson"......
Total verstört blickte Oh-nemo auf das, was sich da vor seinen Augen abspielte. In Gedanken war er sicherlich kurz davor, den Rückweg anzutreten  :q 






So etwas wie das hier, kann einem "Neuling" aber auch wirklich ein klein wenig Angst machen......
Der Satz von Uwe*....."Ich brauch ma' dringend 'ne Pumpe.....ich glaub' das Belly verliert Luft"*
.... ist aber auch nicht gerade aufmunternd gewesen....
Jörg's Gedanken konnte ich förmlich sehen ...... *"und wenn mir das jetzt da draussen passiert ?"*







wie gut, dass er mein Nachpumpen auf dem Weg nach draussen nicht gesehen hat  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

...soweit, so gut.....
Kurz die Paddeltechnik erklärt, die richtige Sitzposition und dann ging's los...
Zuerst noch immer etwas skeptisch dreinschauend.....






dann jedoch erstmal die Kippsicherheit getestet..... #6 
Im Hintergrund seht Ihr im übrigen Reppi und den Schlottertor  |supergri 






Jörgs Gesichtsausdruck wich jedoch schlagartig einem breiten Grinsen, als der erste Horni ein Tänzchen aufführte 






etwas später dann auch der erste Bellydorsch.....






inzwischen war die Strömung so heftig geworden (Jörg hing mit an meinem Ankerseil), dass man meinen konnte in einem Fliessgewässer zu paddeln. Wir entschlossen uns den Angeltag zu beenden......
Für Sönke bedeutete das erstmal "Hausputz"  :q 






Alles in allem wieder ein runder Spätnachmittag und sehr viel Spaß.
Wir haben im Anschluss noch gemeinsam ein Bier verhaftet und sind ganz sicher, dass der Virus richtig fest sitzt  :q 
Die Fänge waren zwar nicht so wie in der letzten Woche, aber das tat Jörgs Aufbruchstimmung ("das war echt gut und hat mir Spaß gemacht") keinen Abbruch. Ich glaube uns Allen ist vollkommen klar gewesen, dass hier ein neuer "Paddelkönig" im kommen ist  :q 
Willkommen in der Runde  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Super !  #6 
Das hat was, ein neuer BB-Kapitän.

Petri Heil Männer´s ! |supergri  #h


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Mir würd es, glaube ich, noch schlimmer ergehen als Jörg. Habe irgendwie nicht das richtige Vertrauen in so'ne Gummiente. Ich würde mich mit dem Dingen wahrscheinlich schon am Strand überschlagen :q .  

Also mich kriegt ihr nie rum, niiee nich #d  #d .

Aber hört sich nach nem sehr schöne Nachmittag an und ich bin gespannt was Jörg noch so alles aus'm Wasser zergelt.

sunny #h


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

also ist Nem-chem auch verhaftet |rolleyes 

Schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder, alles in Allem wohl ein schöner Ausflug #h 

@Käpt´n nemo: ist doch echt geiiiil, oder? Vor allem wenn dann der erste Dorsch seine Kopfnüsse verteilt und der erste Hornie ein so irres Tänzchen aufführt, daß man denkt er dreht das Belly im Kreis herum - oder piekst mal kurz zu nach dem Motto "_Ach *DU* warst das_" |supergri 

Wenn Broesel sowas doch erleben könnte... |bla: 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: was ist denn das für ein Sträflings-Hemd, das Actore da an hat? :g


----------



## Maddin (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Cooler Bericht!! Ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder.......kann das bestimmt nicht mehr |rolleyes 



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: was ist denn das für ein Sträflings-Hemd, das Actore da an hat? :g


War da nicht was mit Jailhouse Rock?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Augen groß wie Suppenteller.........aber todesmutig, wie Jörg sich der Aufgabe gestellt hat.. #6  #6 
Aber ein Wort hatte auf den Schlottertor und Jörg magische Wirkung....
Wenn man das Wort LUFT auch nur leise aussprach, gerieten die Beiden in helle Panik...   :q 
Aber ich konnte den Beiden dann ja (unfreiwillig) beweisen, dass man auch mit einem halbvollen Schlauch noch an Land kommt.......

@MB 
Habe deine Rute leider zu hause vergessen..... |gr:
Bin aber wohl die nächste Woche mal in HH um mich in die Zanderkunst einweihen zu lassen..


----------



## gerstmichel (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Schöner Bericht, da bekommt man ja richtig Lust...#6 

Und schöne Bilder. Ist die Kamera Wasserdicht?


----------



## Locke (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Saubere "Einführung" !! :q



> Zitat  : "Wir werden sterben"...oder...."kannst Du die Brecher sehen?"


Ohh ne, nä!? Das musstet Ihr euch nicht wirklich anhören oder? 
Das Gewimmel höre ich jedesmal, wenn wir an eine Stelle kommen, die mit Wasser bedeckt ist! 

greetz locke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Bericht, da bekommt man ja richtig Lust...#6
> 
> Und schöne Bilder. Ist die Kamera Wasserdicht?




Nein.....leider nicht, deshalb auch die mindere Qualität der Pix, weil ich mit einer relativ alten Digicam beim Bellyboaten arbeite - ohne opt.  Zoom und mit 1,3 Mp (hab' nicht so'n schönes Gehäuse wie Brösel    ).

Deshalb wird es Zeit, das Herr Bröselsen auf's Wasser kommt  :q 

 #h


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @MB
> Habe deine Rute leider zu hause vergessen..... |gr:


 Shit happens #c  



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin aber wohl die nächste Woche mal in HH um mich in die Zanderkunst einweihen zu lassen..


 Dann sach ma bescheid #h 

@Locke: ich kenne das Geweine auch... wobei ich letzte Woche selber festgestellt hjabe, daß ein Togiak auch mit halb vollen Schläuchen immer noch eine Sänfte ist   #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Leute, wofür kann man eigentlich schwimmen #h . Irgendwie ist ja auch Mai und nicht Januar!  :q Also solange man nicht mit dem Belly bis nach Schweden rüberfahren möchte ... ist da doch noch halb so wild.

Ich finde, das macht richtig Lust sich auch mal vom Wasser aus auf die Fischlis zu stürzen! und tolle Bilder und Story, das ist Bellywerbung pur  #6


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,

schön, dass ich wenigstens bei dieser Entjungferung dabei sein konnte #6 

BellybootAngeln erfordert zum Glück recht wenig Gerödel... #t |uhoh: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_myprecioussss_ und ich warten auf Vossi: in meiner "Panik"  hatte die Watjacke Zuhause hängen lassen... Aber zum Glück hat Vossi alles doppelt #6 
Um so mehr meinen Respekt an Jörg - das waren für einen Einstieg hammerharte Bedingungen.. so eine Strömung habe ich noch nicht erlebt...
Was nach außen hin für ReppDiggel wie "Ententeich" aussah (in Wahrheit (zenti-)meter hohe BRANDUNG :g ) war unter der Wasseroberfläche fiese Abtreibeströmung.




Aber von der Ferne sah das nicht so aus, als würde Jörg das zum ersten Mal machen. Er kam zügig voran, blieb brav in Diggels Nähe und find bald seine ersten Bellyfische!

Später kam das (reichliche) Kraut nur so an uns vorbeigeschossen und (zumindest meine) Köder kamen gar nicht mehr am Grund an. Sogar meinen Fang hats mir vom Galgen gespült :r #d #c 

In Verbindung mit Reppis Schlaffschlauch  haben wir dann schließlich den Rückzug angetreten.

Worauf wir uns noch in AB-trefftypischer Manier für fast ein Stündchen in ein Feierabendbiergespräch vertieften.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit nemo-oh weitergeht in dieser Sache :g 
Toller Abend! 
Lebensgefährlich...  aber klasse #h 

|wavey:


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Reppis Schlaffschlauch
> 
> |wavey:



 #d  #d Unter Freunden verrät man sowas normalerweise nicht :q  :q 

sunny #h


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,

irgendwann muss es raus :q - schließlich ist es für uns ja auch ungenehm gewesen, ständig ums Auf-blasen gebeten zu werden  

#h


----------



## Skorpion (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Geile Aktion habt ihr da gemacht #6  #6 
Oh-nemo bist du jetzt nun infiziert :q 

@ überalltor

wie machts du das bloß, überall bist du auf den Bildern zu sehen, mal mit riesen Barschen, dann mit geilen Zandern, jetzt schon wieder an der Küste |kopfkrat Gibt es vielleicht einen Zweiten "tor" :q


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Hi,
@Giftsacheltier: pssst! psssst! Das muss hier doch keiner Wissen... 

Leider ist der "Angelmarathon" vorerst wieder beendet - aber es waren tolle 4 Angeltage :l 

thenichtumsonst: zwillingtor


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> irgendwann muss es raus :q - schließlich ist es für uns ja auch ungenehm gewesen, ständig ums Auf-blasen gebeten zu werden
> 
> #h



Igitt, Bääääh, Pfui :v !

Nur gut das ich so weit von der Küste wohne und an solchen Events nicht immer teilnehmen kann, denn dann bleibt mir sowas erspart.

...aber anderseits, so dicht an der Küste, das wär schon was :l 

@Nemchen

Willkommen im Club  #h der total verseuchten.


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

@Gladiator

Du bist echt ein Tier, das Du bei einem solchen Wellengang ins Wasser gehst.
Hätte Dahme die Steilküste nicht, der Ort wäre gestern bestimmt glatt weggespült worden. Du Teufelskerl #6


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

yo, der surftor ist schon ein furchtloser Kerl, der einfach_* JEDE*_ Welle abreitet-hert :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,


@Fischbox: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ja, Danke... ich weiß  Ich bin eben ein ganz ein harter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo ist ein Jörg? Beim Händler? |supergri 

#h


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



> irgendwann muss es raus  - schließlich ist es für uns ja auch ungenehm gewesen, ständig ums Auf-blasen gebeten zu werden



Gibt das für solch einen Belly-Schlauch eigentlich auch Tabletten ???  
Komisch fand ich nur, dass das was da durch die Wahnsinns-Strömung an uns vorbei rauschte entweder Krill, Mörderplankton oder sonst was war-------
halt stopp...........der Schissertor saß ja in der Richtung.... |kopfkrat 
er hat doch wohl nicht.. :v 
Werde mein Boot heute abend erstmal desinfizieren.... |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> entweder Krill, Mörderplankton oder sonst was war-------
> halt stopp...........der Schissertor saß ja in der Richtung.... |kopfkrat
> er hat doch wohl nicht.. :v


...nachdem es zwischenzeitlich doch recht ruhig hinter uns war (ich glaube, nachdem die Nußschale mit dem 5PS Aussenborder vorbeigetuckert war), vermute ich fast selbiges  :q 

@ Sönke

wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung....oder so.... :q


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sönke
> 
> wer den Schaden hat, stottert bei seiner Beschreibung....oder so.... :q


 Oder so |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

v...ve..rstststehe i-i-ch nn-nich...


----------



## goeddoek (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin !

@ nemo Herzlichen Glückwunsch.Ich glaub, dass muss ich auch mal machen  :q 

@Dorschdiggler Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos.Das muss wirklich ne spitzenmäßige Tpur gewesen sein  #6 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin Leudde ! 

Das war SPITZE gestern Abend. Ich wurde ganz sanft "entjungfert" :q !
Erst hatte ich doch nen büschen Schiss, dass der Schlauch des Bellys keine 120 kg tragen könnte. Nachdem ich mir die Entenfüsse angezogen hab, ging sie los die wilde Fahrt. Bei fast null Welle aber einer kräftigen Strömung gings raus (ich dachte das gehört so mit der Strömung)  ##  Da ich keinen Anker dabei hatte fuhr ich die ganze Zeit "Fahrrad rückwärts" . Meine Kollegen waren da schon schlauer :q   Zum Glück warf Vossi mir ein Seil von seinem Belly und ich konnte auch mal entspannt angeln (hatte wohl ne ordentlich rote Rübe vom strampeln). Fisch gabs auch. 
 Ich bin infiziert, voll infiziert! 
Wann wolln wir das näxte Mal "rückwärts Fahrrad fahren" ? 
Wer ein günstigen "Schlauchhändler" weiß kann ja mal nen Link reinsetzen. 

@ Locke 
Hab vom Actor gehört, dass Du noch ein Jenzi liegen hast? 
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken falls Du es vertickern möchtest :q 

Gruss vom INFIZIERTEN. 

@ Brösel 

Dich kriegen sie auch noch :q


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,



> dass Du noch ein Jenzi liegen hast?


@oh-nemo: nee, nich liegen  
Es ist erstmal in der "Testphase" und dann wird sich zeigen, was der BMichael so vorhat etc.
Ich fürchte fast, dass Du solange kaum warten kannst :q |supergri 

#h


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> @oh-nemo: nee, nich liegen
> ...


Äähhh,da hab ich wohl in der "Aufregung" was falsch verstanden,Sorry :q


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

:c  :c  :c  :c  :c 
Mir ist kotzübel........ :c  :c  :c 
Heute nacht um 00:30 zu Hause gewesen....bloß leise sein wir haben Kurkröten....
Heute morgen um 06:30 zur Maloche...schön leise sein...........
Also habe ich das 1/4 aufgepumpte BB im Auto liegen lassen... :c  
Aus Piätetsgründen stelle ich hier nun kein Foto rein.........
70 cm Naht.........wechgesprengt............
Schlauch dünn wie ne Plastiktüte........................
Wo gab das in Deutschland ( wegen der Dringlichkeit) günstig ein Togiak.......
Ich mu´nun Schluß machen, da ein erneuter Heulkrampf mich durchschüttelt....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

:c 

Grosse Schei.... Reppi.....|pftroest: 

da fällt mir ein......
Shit.... ich mache schnell Feierabend und muss in den Garten.....
Da hängt 'ne aufgepustete U-Tube an der Terassenwand zum Trocknen....

 |scardie:  |scardie:


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

|pftroest: Oooooch Reppi |pftroest: .....

Dir scheint die Sonne wirklich nicht aus dem Arsch heraus, aber ich glaube in Deutschland ist dieser Dealer ganz günstig. Nemchen dürfte dort wohl auch seinen Gummikutter zum Träumen finden... :l 


...und Brösel vielleicht auch |sagnix


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Möönsch Uwe #d mein Beileid 
was´n das fürn Mist.Kaum noch Luft im Schlauch und trotzdem "elemeniert".
Gabs keine Rettung ?
Kannst Du denn schon über ein neues nachdenken oder is noch zu früh?


			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> |pftroest: Oooooch Reppi |pftroest: .....
> 
> Dir scheint die Sonne wirklich nicht aus dem Arsch heraus, aber ich glaube in Deutschland ist dieser Dealer ganz günstig. Nemchen dürfte dort wohl auch seinen Gummikutter zum Träumen finden... :l
> 
> ...


Fischbox,danke für´n Link :m


----------



## Lotte (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

moin-moin,

klasse, daß ihr jörg sooo zärtlich entjungfert habt!!! der ärmste wäre mit sicherheit auch ganz schön sauer gewesen, wenn ihr es etwas brutaler gemacht hättet !!!

tja oh-nemo, dann suchst du also kein schlauchboot mehr????


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> klasse, daß ihr jörg sooo zärtlich entjungfert habt!!! der ärmste wäre mit sicherheit auch ganz schön sauer gewesen, wenn ihr es etwas brutaler gemacht hättet !!!
> 
> tja oh-nemo, dann suchst du also kein schlauchboot mehr????



Hi Stephan #h
Hier so nah an der Küste muss man zu jeglichen Angelarten aufgeschlossen sein.Mit so einem Belly ist man innerhalb von 10 min. lautlos vom "Kofferraum" zum Fischgrund gepaddelt :m
Mit meiner Gummiwurst war´s immer ganz schön Heckmeck.
Aber wenn ich mal groß bin möchte ich eigentlich wieder n Böötchen haben 
Jetzt muss erstmal ne "Ente" her :q


----------



## Broesel (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

ooops...der Virus scheint schlimmer zu sein, als befürchet...:q

Oh Nemo, dann mal Glückwunsch zur "Entjungferung"...hats eigentlich weh getan, beim ersten mal?? Ich meine..wieder heil rausgekommen ohne zu Nass zu sein?? Von wegen Angstschweiß etc... |kopfkrat  :q 

@reppi,
oops..Gummi geplatzt...das ist ja übel...öhmm...mal ne ganz blöde Frage eines "nichtinsbellywollers"..kann sowas auch aufm Wasser passieren?...obwohl das "kühle" Wasser läßt ja eine solch hohe Wärmeausdehung nicht zu... |kopfkrat  #t 

nee nee...ihr bekommt mich nicht...ich fang jetzt lieber intensives Zanderfischen an...oder Häkeln... oder...so.. |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> ooops...der Virus scheint schlimmer zu sein, als befürchet...:q
> 
> nee nee...ihr bekommt mich nicht...ich fang jetzt lieber intensives Zanderfischen an...oder Häkeln... oder...so.. |uhoh:




bösen Gerüchten zufolge, soll man sich schon infizieren, wenn man nur locker an der Küste spazieren geht und mit Kollegen darüber spricht. Gut, der Eine hat mehr, oder bessere Abwehrkräfte als der Andere. Aber früher oder später wird man infiziert  |supergri 

Also Brösel....keine Chance.....ausserdem würde Deine Jungfernfahrt in einem Bilderspektakel münden, auf das hier keiner so gerne verzichten mag......Du wirst schon noch weichgeklopft  #6


----------



## Skorpion (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Da hast du die richtige Beschreibung für`s BB gefunden Jörg #6  :q 
das ist die beste Antwort für einen Neuling.

Wie ist das Belly Booten so?
Es ist wie...


> "rückwärts Fahrrad fahren"


 :q #6


----------



## theactor (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,


schöner Sche***, Uwe ...
Aber dann wahrscheinlich auch noch die "heile" Seite oder wie...
*Dreck*

@Broesel: Du Meedchen  Immer dieses Rumgeziere... 
Wie Diggel schon sagt.. alles eine Frage der Zeit! 
Wenn selbst Memm-Mimosen wie Jörg oder ich es wagen...

Kommt Zeit, kommt BellyBroesel :q 

#h


----------



## Locke (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				oh nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @ Locke
> Hab vom Actor gehört, dass Du noch ein Jenzi liegen hast?
> Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken falls Du es vertickern möchtest


Moin Moin,
theactor hat es ja schon beantwortet!  Ist derzeit inner Testphase und erst einmal gewässert worden. Bis Juli wird getestet und danach erst entschieden.
Ich denke, so lange kannst Du nicht warten :q

greetz locke


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

So, ich habe nun die Vorbereitung für die Beisetzung abgeschlossen.....
@Diggler
Ich hatte sogar, wie ihr vielleicht noch gesehen hattet, beim Abtransport das Ventil nicht ganz zugedreht.....
Aber echt heftig, ein Riß, oder besser ausgedrückt, ein "Zerfaserung" der Hülle von über einen halben Meter.........und da schaute ein Medizinball große Blase raus ( eine völlig überdehnte Kammer)...
Und es war natürlich die noch nicht geflickte.........
Zum Glück habe ja noch das ODC, aber nur für die Übergangszeit, bis ein neues Togiak da ist !!!!!!
@Brösel
Natürlich kann das auch auf dem Wasser passieren; aber nur wenn man ca. 1,70m groß ist und 70kg wiegt... :q  :q    
Aber stell Dir das doch mal genauer vor.......dann würden bei deinen fototechnischen Begabungen neben den vielen Bildpreisen (denn Du würdest ja alles knipsen),ggf. auch noch der Pulitzer-Preis für diese dramatische Geschichte raussspringen.... :q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

mein Beileid Reppi :c 

Guckt Ihr mal http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7299&item=7155096349&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



> Guckt Ihr mal



Only USA........no shipping to the schön good old germany....


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

ich schrieb ja auch *guckst Du  -* und nicht* gaufst Du*  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bratnase (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Mojn Uwe,

den von Fischbox gelinkten Händler kann ich auch empfehlen. Hab meines auch da gekauft - ging ganz schnell und unkompliziert. Für noch schneller: Brinkhoff in E-Förde hat auch Togiaks, allerdings war der Preis dort letztes Jahr um über 100,-€ höher.

Schade eigentlich, das das Teil jetzt im Eimer ist. Ich glaube, allen wird fehlen, dass unter uns kein Enten-Kapitän mehr ist, der auf See immer Luft verliert und eiligst Richtung Land paddeln muss. Was Bärbel wohl sagt?..?

Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> ooops...der Virus scheint schlimmer zu sein, als befürchet...:q
> 
> Oh Nemo, dann mal Glückwunsch zur "Entjungferung"...hats eigentlich weh getan, beim ersten mal?? Ich meine..wieder heil rausgekommen ohne zu Nass zu sein?? Von wegen Angstschweiß etc... |kopfkrat  :q
> 
> nee nee...ihr bekommt mich nicht...ich fang jetzt lieber intensives Zanderfischen an...oder Häkeln... oder...so.. |uhoh:


Mönsch Joerch,ist garnich so schlimm wie man meint.Bin vom Diggler ganz ruhig und sachlich in die Materie eingeführt worden.Er geht da ganz verantwortungsvoll mit den unerfahrenen Wathosenträgern um.Damit ich in der Strömung nicht abhanden komm hat er mir sein Seil zugeworfen an dem ich mich festklammern konnte.
Tat auch nicht weh,obwohl alles klitschnass war.
Vossi ist ein echter Gentlemen.Kaum aus den Flossen ausgestiegen ging ich mit dem BB zum Parkplatz, nahm er meine Rute da ich nicht so schwer tragen konnte :q 

So Broesel nun bist Du dran.
Angst????  :q
Ne ist einfach nur Geil.Bei den Bedingungen bringt es echt Laune.
Was Du für aufnahmen machen könntest/würdest #6
Du musst ja nicht gleich n Kilometer raus,ne 2-3 Hundert Meter und gut is :m


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

So, 
nu läßt mir mal den Brösel in Ruhe!  |krach: 

Sonst stehe ich wohlmöglich bald ganz allein am Strand?!   #d   

Greetz
der Belly resistente 

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Smallmouth #h
Dein Posteingang ist voll  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

#6 ....Oh-nemo..... ein wunderbares Plädoyer das Belly doch mal zu testen  #t 

@ Heiko.....

halt Du Dich mal da raus...... wenn wir zusammen das Gante gestartet hätten, dann wärst auch Du heute süchtig....aber Du wolltest ja nicht .....
Selber Schuld......

@ Brösel

Mensch Jörch.... nu zier Dich nicht so....is ja schlimmer als 'ne Jungfr.......
lassen wir das   
Also..... frisch ans Werk.....frei nach dem Motto : *TRAU DICH *   |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



> Schade eigentlich, das das Teil jetzt im Eimer ist. Ich glaube, allen wird fehlen, dass unter uns kein Enten-Kapitän mehr ist, der auf See immer Luft verliert und eiligst Richtung Land paddeln muss. Was Bärbel wohl sagt?..?


@Bratnase
Hallo Michael !
Du hast doch da ein fast neues BB über......in Frankfurt verrottet das gute Teil doch nur..   
Wegen nächsten Samstag... #x , oder kommt Andrea runter ??
@Sönke
Du kannst Brösel nächste Woche ja von der Bühne suggestiv bearbeiten.. :q  :q


----------



## jimduggen80 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Ich denke ich werde mein Belly mal checken und klar machen, wenn ich das alles lese..... tolle Berichte und Jörg jetzt mit Strandpatent.
Gab Zeiten, da ist er aus dem Wasser gewatet und hat gefragt: Bin ich in Deutschland??? :q  :q  :q  :q ----->duell2005
Bei so heftigen Wellen sich in die Fluten zu wagen.....Angelhut ab *gg*


----------



## Broesel (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

hmmppff.....nein...ich muß Heiko doch zumindest die Stange halten...allein... am Strand...der arme Kerl...:q

@Reppi,
nene..ähhmm...Theater...Sönke...ich glaub, ich hab an diesem Samstag doch was anderes vor...von wegen "suggestiv bearbeiten"...:q und...

@Dorschdiggler,
jaja..mach nur so weiter.....:q ..du willst nur ne "Bellyjungfrau" entjungfern...schlimmer Finger..Du......:q

@oh-nemo,
du..als mein Namensvetter ...nein...nene..versucht der Kerl mir das auch noch schmackhaft zu machen.... |kopfkrat 

Kann ich mich jemals noch ohne Bellywahnvorstellungen, bzw. Bellyverfolgungswahn entspannt an die Küste trauen??? |kopfkrat  |motz:  :q ..oder...obwohl...fototechnisch...(Sönke..blöder Hund...:q)


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,



> ...(Sönke..blöder Hund...:q)


 
:q Aber wirklich mal: wenn Du in Begleitung und im Leihgerät mal rauspaddelst kann erstens nichts passieren und zweitens wird es Dich - und da bin ich mir in der Tat ganz sicher -- nicht mehr so abschrecken - ich glaube eher, dass Du es sogar ganz spannend finden wirst.

Selbst wenn Du Dir nie niemals nicht im Leben nie ein Belly kaufenmöchtestwerdenwirst -- aber zumindest ab und an für ein Stündchen Foto/Fischsessions werden auch Dir Spaß bereiten - I'm sure!! Genug "Leiher" haben wir ja nun wirklich unter uns! 

#h


----------



## Medo (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> hmmppff.....nein...*ich muß Heiko doch zumindest die Stange halten*...allein... am Strand...der arme Kerl...:q
> 
> @Reppi,
> nene..ähhmm...Theater...Sönke...ich glaub, ich hab an diesem Samstag doch was anderes vor...*von wegen "suggestiv bearbeiten*"...:q und...
> ...


 
*Taaatüüütaaataaa!*

*ihr Ferkels:q !*

(soviele Entjungferungen und ich nicht dabei)*:c*


----------



## MichaelB (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

Broesel, das ist doch eine einfache Entscheidung:


willst Du Dorsch
oder willst Du *Dorsch*, *Dorsch*, *Dorsch ?*
 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

#6  stimmt Michael...und wenn das nicht reicht,....

@ Brösel

willst Du Photos .......

oder willst Du schöne Photos, *geniale Photos *, * saugeile Photos*,*Kracherphotos* ....???

Denk mal drüber nach  |kopfkrat 


 #h


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Vossi Du bist schuld :m
Heute wurde mal ein Grundstein gelegt.
Aber wer ist das Monster bei mir im Wohnzimmer   ?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Super Joerg !  #6 
Wann wird in See gestochen ?
Ich hoffe doch Du bist am 20/21.08. mit dabei und verstärkst damit die BB-Nachtangler-Truppe?
Wäre doch schön sich mal wiederzusehen. :m   #h


----------



## theactor (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,

GEILE SACHE, Jörg #6 :k #6 

Freu mich schon auf einen hoffentlich baldigen Trip!!

Wie muss das erst toll aussehen wenn DU in dem Ding sitzt und nicht dieses merkwürdige Menschgebilde da... :q  

#h


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Joerch,
das ist ja wohl der Hammer #6 

Ich glaube ich spende jetzt aufgrund des aktuellen Anlass mal wieder an "Die gesellige Zunahme redlicher Schiffsloser" oder wie die Jungs so heißen. #c 

Viel Spaß,
Gernot #h


----------



## tidecutter (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

das macht bestimmt spass. hoffentlich komme ich auch mal in den genuss mit nem bellyboat zu paddeln. kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen. dafür seid ihr an der küste wirklich zu beneiden!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

|kopfkrat ....den Typen habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen..... |kopfkrat 
....allerdings nicht mit so komischen Beinen und dieser hippen Sonnenbrille....schau mal selber Jörg....






eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist doch nicht zu leugnen.....
Keine Angst mein Freund....
den Rest der "*Wucherung*" 
bekommt Dein Arzt auch noch entfernt  :q  :q  :q 


 #6  Willkommen im Club und auf ein baldiges "Paddeln"   #h  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Dangge Junx #h
Ich freu mich schon auf die "Jungfernfahrt" :q
Klar bin ich beim BB-Cup am 20/21.August dabei :m
Ich muss mir noch´n Rutenhalter schmieden und dann gehts los :q


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Tja Jörg,
jetzt wirds wohl richtig teuer :q 

Die Hälfte der Ruten absägen
Schwimmwesten kaufen,
und Anker suchen
Bei AWNiemeyer den halben Tampen-Shop leeräumen
und Kindersurfbretter versägen... usw.:q 

Aber man gut das Du jetzt nen Eigenes hast  #6 

Dann kann ich mich wieder bei Vossi für die 
nächste Tour gefahrlos einschleimen  

Ach ne, Brössel ist ja auch noch fällig.... #q 

Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Jörg,
> jetzt wirds wohl richtig teuer :q
> 
> Die Hälfte der Ruten absägen
> ...


Gernot,ne is nich an dem :q
Tampen und Schwimmweste war vorhanden,
naja,ne Rute mit kurzem Griffteil is fällich :m
....so,nun müssen wir noch an Herrn Broesius arbeiten damit die näxten Touren auch fototechnisch auf dem Höhepunkt sind


----------



## Reppi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Das Foddo ist der Hit !!!!!!
Aus welchem Magazin hast Du den Typen denn rauss geschnitten ?? :q  :q 
Aber die "Botschaft" dahinter ist super; die Karawane des Grauens wird länger......... :m  :m 
Bis denne


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foddo ist der Hit !!!!!!
> Aus welchem Magazin hast Du den Typen denn rauss geschnitten ?? :q  :q
> Aber die "Botschaft" dahinter ist super; die Karawane des Grauens wird länger......... :m  :m
> Bis denne


Uwe wo Du mir doch erzähltest das Dein Teil schon in Germany ist............
musste ich gestern doch mal n Angebot wahrnehmen.....
Bin jetzt für den Fall der Fälle gewappnet :q
Wenns juckt ruf an :m


----------



## MichaelB (6. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

@Nemo: na dann mal H.G. zur Gummi-Ente :m 

Mein Gummi sollte mich jetzt auch die Tage erreichen und allerspätestens am 20ten geht´s |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Danke Grieche #h
Das wird schon so´ne Armada diese Saison mit uns :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

kann los gehn #h und zum Thema Griff kürzen kann ich mittlerweile auch ein paar passende Geräusche machen - so der Bedarf besteht :m 



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns juckt ruf an :m


Hab ich das RICHTIG verstanden? Wer darf denn noch alles bei Dir anrufen wenn´s juckt?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Hab ich das RICHTIG verstanden? Wer darf denn noch alles bei Dir anrufen wenn´s juckt?
> ...


Eigentlich alle die geil auf dicke Dorsche vom BB aus sind :m



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> yo, der Br***el will eben lieber ab und zu mal einen dieser niiiiedlichen _Küsten-Dörschlein_ - wir fangen dann doch lieber *DORSCHE*, und davon dann eben ein paar mehr :q
> 
> ...


Ich durfte doch?


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist kotzübel........ :c  :c  :c
> Heute nacht um 00:30 zu Hause gewesen....bloß leise sein wir haben Kurkröten....
> Heute morgen um 06:30 zur Maloche...schön leise sein...........
> Also habe ich das 1/4 aufgepumpte BB im Auto liegen lassen... :c
> ...


Uwe,die Tränen sind getrocknet,oder?
Schau mal mein bestär was der Jörgi vorhin in Empfang genommen hat :q
Dem Uwe sein knallgelben Angelkudder :m 
Deins Uwe ist aber das noch in der Kartonage vor meinem liegendes 
Is n Zwillingsschwesterchen (bei Booten,Yachten usw. ja immer weiblich,gelle  ) von meiner süssen :k
Ich bin entzückt :l
Nun muß ich nur noch ne stabile Platte für untern Popo aus´n Baumarkt besorgen und der Lax geht ab :m
Was mach ich denn jetzt bloss mit der V-Tube?
Vielleicht als Tender immer hinterherschleppen...................   
Aber meine Frau hat sich gleich bereiterklärt den 2. Kudder zu fahren.
Wenn die jetzt auch beim BB-fischen mehr fängt als meiner hör ich ganz auf mit dem angeln


----------



## Medo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

@reppi

also wenns mit dem bbcup funzt, bring ich dir nen arschbrett mit!


----------



## Gnilftz (9. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die jetzt auch beim BB-fischen mehr fängt als meiner hör ich ganz auf mit dem angeln



Versprochen?!  :q  :q  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Versprochen?!  :q  :q  :q
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko  |wavey:


Du Pharisäer |krach:
Na warte ab


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Sach' ma' Kollege *NEMO*

hast Du im Lotto gewonnen, oder Dein ganzes Urlausgeld sinnlos verprasst  :q


----------



## MichaelB (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

@BB-Sammler: na super #6  meins wird mich heute wohl finden |laola: 

@Medo: solltest Du der Arschbrettspecialist sein? Dann würde ich nämlich nicht forschen wollen, sondern mal bei Dir anklopfen... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> @Medo: solltest Du der Arschbrettspecialist sein? Dann würde ich nämlich nicht forschen wollen, sondern mal bei Dir anklopfen... #h
> ...


 
moinsens grieche:q 

also normaler weise bin ich der arschkartenspezi.... aber für die besagte unterlage nehme ich immer kunststoffschilder aus unserem firmen-vorrat|uhoh: 

etwas sägen und rein damit!

aber ich denke beim einführen steht der dorschdiggler bei der stange und geht notfalls zur hand:l :q


----------



## theactor (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,

Also wer denn nu...BGrieche, Nemöchen, Medo... #c 
In Locke und mir stehen da nämlich zwei weitere Hinternaushärteranwärter Schlange...

#h


----------



## oh-nemo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Also wer denn nu...BGrieche, Nemöchen, Medo... #c
> In Locke und mir stehen da nämlich zwei weitere Hinternaushärteranwärter Schlange...
> ...


Ich fahr gleich mal in n Hagebaumarkt.
Mal nach ner Plexiglasscheibe mit den maßen 50X50 ausschau halten.Sollte aber 5 mm Stärke haben.
@Medo,wenn Du allerdings so´n Teil auf Halde liegen hast 
bin ich gerne bereit das gegen ne Ankerschnüre einzutauschen


----------



## theactor (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

HI,



> so´n Teil


 
so 'ne Teil*e*!Teil*eeee*! :q  

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Is ja absolut endgeil ! :q 
Meine kleine Süße ist schon getunt bevor ich sie das erste mal geritten habe.. :l  :q 
@Dünbrett-Arsch-Plattenhersteller
Klar sehen wir uns !! Oder bist Du jetzt Voll-Mitglied bei PETA ??


----------



## MichaelB (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

Moin,

da ich grad an endgeilen Stylo-Rutenhaltern konstruiere, wäre ich einer Verlagerung der Arschbretter nicht abgetan... und wenn ich die endgeilen Stylo-Designer-Rutenhalter dann für schlappe zweikommasiehmmiejohn an den Mann gebracht habe, kann ich mir ja auch selber ein Brettl leisten |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

apropos brett.....

dem goldpudel geht es gut


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*

@ oh-nemo

*KEIN Plexiglas !!!!*
Plexiglas wird durch Salzwasser matt, spröde und reichlich brüchig !

Bruchsicheren Kunststoff benutzen ist sicherer beim BB-Angeln.


----------



## oh-nemo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Virus greift um sich .....*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nemo
> 
> *KEIN Plexiglas !!!!*
> Plexiglas wird durch Salzwasser matt, spröde und reichlich brüchig !
> ...


Dangge fürn Tip Mike #6
Mal schauen......

Hier wird ja wieder nur Schweinkram geschrieben :q 
Das liebe ich so an Euch :q

@Medo,Medo


----------

